
Biologically Inspired Robots - naish
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/8368
======
joubert
Very nice specimens. Instead of Zoologically-inspired creatures I would drool
over genetics-inspired robots that reproduce so that the replicators
introduced in such living machines have another avenue for evolution by
natural selection.

